# The president you all hate



## nonononodrivethru

Likely just initiated an interest-free tax extension for you.


----------



## observer

nonononodrivethru said:


> Likely just initiated an interest-free tax extension for you.


Just kicking the can down the road.

We'll wind up paying for it eventually along with the bailout/ its not really a bailout, says Mnuchin, money.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

observer said:


> Just kicking the can down the road.
> 
> We'll wind up paying for it eventually along with the bailout/ its not really a bailout, says Mnuchin, money.


I don't think you understand how the Federal Reserve works.


----------



## observer

nonononodrivethru said:


> I don't think you understand how the Federal Reserve works.


Please explain how the Federal Reserve has anything to do with a tax extension.

All a tax extension is, is moving the filing date to sometime in the future. You still have to pay your taxes it's just sometime in the future (kicking the can down the road).


----------



## Jon77

My taxes have been done for 6 weeks now.
The Trumpmeister gave me a turd.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.

I will benefit greatly from not having to worry about paying taxes in the middle of a global crisis.


----------



## observer

nonononodrivethru said:


> I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.
> 
> I will benefit greatly from not having to worry about paying taxes in the middle of a global crisis.


Ok, then explain to us idiots what the Federal Reserve has to do with a tax extension.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

observer said:


> Ok, then explain to us idiots what the Federal Reserve has to do with a tax extension.


I'll let you do your own research.


----------



## tohunt4me

nonononodrivethru said:


> I'll let you do your own research.


They do not know that taxes just pay the Interest on the Massive Federal Debt !

Only thing U.S. Exports is weapons
Coca Cola
And Oil.
( WELL ... Boeing USED to export Jets . . . before the 737 Max Fiascle.)

Oh and PLASTIC. Got to refine oil to get plastic.

Third World HERE WE COME !


----------



## observer

nonononodrivethru said:


> I'll let you do your own research.


----------



## nj9000

This is stupid. What does he think people will do with their time off? I’ll be taking the time to finally file my taxes.


----------



## crusoeatl

View The Money Masters on youtube. It's long but worth it. Pass the message along to family and friends.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

nj9000 said:


> This is stupid. What does he think people will do with their time off? I'll be taking the time to finally file my taxes.


If business dies, I'll need that money to cover bills for a month or two.


----------



## 197438

nonononodrivethru said:


> I don't think you understand how the Federal Reserve works.


LOL. Who doesn't know how the Federal Reserve works? You don't even understand how the IRS works.

Trump's proposal is about as useless as anything he ever proposed, and there is no shortage of useless ideas he's proposed over the years. It was his trade war that created the economic calamity taking shape today. And now his cronies will be buying up any stressed assets you need to sell to cover your bills, just as they did in 2008-09. Of course he will blame Obama.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

EastBayRides said:


> LOL. Who doesn't know how the Federal Reserve works? You don't even understand how the IRS works.
> 
> Trump's proposal is about as useless as anything he ever proposed, and there is no shortage of useless ideas he's proposed over the years. It was his trade war that created the economic calamity taking shape today. And now his cronies will be buying up any stressed assets you need to sell to cover your bills, just as they did in 2008-09. Of course he will blame Obama.


You are not smart.


----------



## kdyrpr

observer said:


> Just kicking the can down the road.
> 
> We'll wind up paying for it eventually along with the bailout/ its not really a bailout, says Mnuchin, money.


Bailout? WTF are you talking about. Stick to moderating genius.


----------



## Nate5Star

this is the funniest thread I read all day


----------



## observer

kdyrpr said:


> Bailout? WTF are you talking about. Stick to moderating genius.


You need to read more.

Might increase intelligence levels.

Then again, with some people, it might not.

Here, I'll even help you out.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/market...coronavirus-impacted-defend-2020-3-1028986818


----------



## Jon77

tohunt4me said:


> They do not know that taxes just pay the Interest on the Massive Federal Debt !
> 
> Only thing U.S. Exports is weapons
> Coca Cola
> And Oil.
> ( WELL ... Boeing USED to export Jets . . . before the 737 Max Fiascle.)
> 
> Oh and PLASTIC. Got to refine oil to get plastic.
> 
> Third World HERE WE COME !
> View attachment 428411


This is eventually going to blow up in our faces.
You can only run up your credit cards so far before things start to break.
Before the election all the Republicans were talking about was out of control government spending and a ballooning national debt.

Now the only conservatives that are talking about it are the people that are anti-trump conservatives, they are extremely bewildered by what is happening to the party.


----------



## Trafficat

tohunt4me said:


> Only thing U.S. Exports is weapons
> Coca Cola
> And Oil.
> ( WELL ... Boeing USED to export Jets . . . before the 737 Max Fiascle.)
> 
> Oh and PLASTIC. Got to refine oil to get plastic.


USA exports lots of food and software.


----------



## 197438

nonononodrivethru said:


> You are not smart.


But smarter than you.


----------



## SHalester

ha. taxes done, filed. received both refunds. Trump no help. Opposite, in fact.


----------



## Jon77

nonononodrivethru said:


> I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.
> 
> I will benefit greatly from not having to worry about paying taxes in the middle of a global crisis.


 The majority of people get refunds this time of year, also what are you gonna do when you're stuck at home, these days everything is done electronically online.
Might as well file for your refund.

And in the rare event that you actually have to pay, getting an extension has always been a no brainer.
I've had to file for extensions a few times over the years, it's never been a problem.

His announcement means nothing, it's for show.


----------



## Rust48

The Criminal In The White House Is Banning All Travel From Europe---EXCEPT The UK and Ireland. Ireland and The UK have More Cases Than The US. But He Has Two Major Golf and Hotel Complexes In Both The UK and Ireland. I Guess Thats Just A Coincidence.

The Criminal Still Brags About The Big Tax Cut He Gave Us. I did Not Get One, Did You? Where Is Mine?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

tohunt4me said:


> They do not know that taxes just pay the Interest on the Massive Federal Debt !


Doesn't even come close to pay the interest.

I'm filing an extension anyway, to let the assessment expire in August. So I'm good til Oct 15th.


----------



## BillC

Rust48 said:


> The Criminal In The White House Is Banning All Travel From Europe---EXCEPT The UK and Ireland. Ireland and The UK have More Cases Than The US. But He Has Two Major Golf and Hotel Complexes In Both The UK and Ireland. I Guess Thats Just A Coincidence.


Have the UK and Ireland instituted travel bans for incoming people? If the UK shuts down the Chunnel, it is effectively separate from Europe. Ireland IS separate from Europe. It's geography, nothing else.

Besides, how does preventing people from coming into the US benefit his overseas business? It's not going to increase his customer levels. If anything, it will lower those levels on the off chance an American wants to travel there and spend money at the Trump properties. They won't be allowed back into the country, so they likely wouldn't go in the first place. Continental Europeans who may go to Trump properties but won't fly to the US won't be affected at all. That's like saying "I'm avoiding the grocery store" and expecting your fridge to suddenly have more food.


----------



## DonRon

Rust48 said:


> The Criminal In The White House Is Banning All Travel From Europe---EXCEPT The UK and Ireland. Ireland and The UK have More Cases Than The US. But He Has Two Major Golf and Hotel Complexes In Both The UK and Ireland. I Guess Thats Just A Coincidence.
> 
> The Criminal Still Brags About The Big Tax Cut He Gave Us. I did Not Get One, Did You? Where Is Mine?


wHY dO yOU cAPITALIZE eVERY wORD?


----------



## tohunt4me

Trafficat said:


> USA exports lots of food and software.


At least China cant counterfit the Food !

Yet. . .


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Doesn't even come close to pay the interest.


Your personal taxes, or total income tax? Or payroll tax?

Here are some charts for you:










So you can look at that in a variety of ways, I guess.



> I'm filing an extension anyway, to let the assessment expire in August. So I'm good til Oct 15th.


An extension to file is not an extension to pay. Except for this year, maybe, once Trump figures out what he meant in that speech.


----------



## Jon77

BillC said:


> Have the UK and Ireland instituted travel bans for incoming people? If the UK shuts down the Chunnel, it is effectively separate from Europe. Ireland IS separate from Europe. It's geography, nothing else.
> 
> Besides, how does preventing people from coming into the US benefit his overseas business? It's not going to increase his customer levels. If anything, it will lower those levels on the off chance an American wants to travel there and spend money at the Trump properties. They won't be allowed back into the country, so they likely wouldn't go in the first place. Continental Europeans who may go to Trump properties but won't fly to the US won't be affected at all. That's like saying "I'm avoiding the grocery store" and expecting your fridge to suddenly have more food.


 The inbound or outbound travel restrictions bypass's both Ireland and the UK, you can leave the United States, go to a trump property in Ireland or the UK, when you're done fly back to the United States.

Although even the most ardent Trump supporter is probably not going to be visiting his properties anytime soon.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Jon77 said:


> The inbound or outbound travel restrictions bypass's both Ireland and the UK, you can leave the United States, go to a trump property in Ireland or the UK, when you're done fly back to the United States.
> 
> Although even the most ardent Trump supporter is probably not going to be visiting his properties anytime soon.


Imagine actually believing that Trump is thinking of his properties at this time. The guy works for free. You people are sick.


----------



## welikecamping

Trump works for free....


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

welikecamping said:


> Trump works for free....


Does he take a paycheck? Yes or no, Fluffy.


----------



## welikecamping

aw, you called me "fluffy". How sweet! I guess we are really getting what we paid for, eh?

p.s. - um, he actually does take a paycheck


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

welikecamping said:


> aw, you called me "fluffy". How sweet! I guess we are really getting what we paid for, eh?
> 
> p.s. - um, he actually does take a paycheck


And what does he do with it?

I'm typing really slowly here so you can try to keep up. Come on, fluffy. You can do it. Scrunch your eyes up real small and THINK!


----------



## The queen 👸

welikecamping said:


> aw, you called me "fluffy". How sweet! I guess we are really getting what we paid for, eh?
> 
> p.s. - um, he actually does take a paycheck


And he donate the money to charities &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Mash Ghasem

nonononodrivethru said:


> I don't think you understand how the Federal Reserve works.


They themselves don't know how the Federal Reserve works :roflmao:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

The queen &#128120; said:


> And he donate the money to charities &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


That is the correct answer, Queenie.


----------



## welikecamping

Well, mr. smarty pants, this was your question: "Does he take a paycheck?". I answered it correctly, sorry that my answer was too complex for you, but thanks for typing so slowly, it was really painful to read.


----------



## Kodyhead

nonononodrivethru said:


> I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.
> 
> I will benefit greatly from not having to worry about paying taxes in the middle of a global crisis.


You taxes are based off 2019, what difference is it if you file feburary, March or later?


----------



## nonononodrivethru

Jon77 said:


> This is eventually going to blow up in our faces.
> You can only run up your credit cards so far before things start to break.
> Before the election all the Republicans were talking about was out of control government spending and a ballooning national debt.
> 
> Now the only conservatives that are talking about it are the people that are anti-trump conservatives, they are extremely bewildered by what is happening to the party.


If 2008-2015 taught us anything it is that business loans at close to 0% are fantastic for the economy and what is needed to compete in the global market.

If none of you understand what this has to do with the IRS, Federal Reserve, and not being a bailout, then I have no help for you or hope to engage with you as an equal.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

welikecamping said:


> Well, mr. smarty pants, this was your question: "Does he take a paycheck?". I answered it correctly, sorry that my answer was too complex for you, but thanks for typing so slowly, it was really painful to read.


Right. The word take is a bit different from the word earn. It's OK, do better next time.


----------



## UberSnoober

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Imagine actually believing* that Trump is thinking* of his properties at this time. The guy works for free. You people are sick.


You got me at *"Trump is thinking"....... *


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

UberSnoober said:


> You got me at *"Trump is thinking"....... *


Har har har. If you believe he doesn't think, then you agree with me that there's no motive to protect his properties in the UK.


----------



## welikecamping

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Right. The word take is a bit different from the word earn. It's OK, do better next time.


Indeed! you are quite correct! I have yet to see him actually EARN a paycheck, so yeah, he "takes" it from the taxpayers, then makes a tax-deductible charitable donation, see how that works? But it's really cute how you like to play word games to make yourself appear smart!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

BillC said:


> Have the UK and Ireland instituted travel bans for incoming people? If the UK shuts down the Chunnel, it is effectively separate from Europe. Ireland IS separate from Europe. It's geography, nothing else.
> 
> Besides, how does preventing people from coming into the US benefit his overseas business? It's not going to increase his customer levels. If anything, it will lower those levels on the off chance an American wants to travel there and spend money at the Trump properties. They won't be allowed back into the country, so they likely wouldn't go in the first place. Continental Europeans who may go to Trump properties but won't fly to the US won't be affected at all. That's like saying "I'm avoiding the grocery store" and expecting your fridge to suddenly have more food.


Well no one said it made sense.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

welikecamping said:


> Indeed! you are quite correct! I have yet to see him actually EARN a paycheck, so yeah, he "takes" it from the taxpayers, then makes a tax-deductible charitable donation, see how that works? But it's really cute how you like to play word games to make yourself appear smart!


Dude, stop. You aren't good at this.

You hate Trump, we get it. It's boring and trite.

I know I'm smart, as you can tell. I'm losing interest here and just yawned.


----------



## John M Santana

@nonononodrivethru writes:


> I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.


Then, when called on it, responds:


> I'll let you do your own research.


I've already lost interest in your interest-free tax extension, which, as @observer correctly stated, is merely kicking the can down the road. Don't try and school others if you haven't first educated yourself.



Jon77 said:


> This is eventually going to blow up in our faces.
> You can only run up your credit cards so far before things start to break.
> Before the election all the Republicans were talking about was out of control government spending and a ballooning national debt.
> 
> Now the only conservatives that are talking about it are the people that are anti-trump conservatives, they are extremely bewildered by what is happening to the party.


"The [Former] Party of Fiscal Responsibility"


----------



## Tony73

nonononodrivethru said:


> I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.
> 
> I will benefit greatly from not having to worry about paying taxes in the middle of a global crisis.


Same here, postponing another week until I hear more.


----------



## Legalizeit0

You can’t argue with snowflakes.

“truth over facts”

a liberal wakes up everyday with two truths that they live with.

1. I have to be angry even though this President has done more for us than anyone else before him.
2. My life is a lie but I continue because I have support on Twitter and MSM.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

Legalizeit0 said:


> 1. I have to be angry even though this President has done more for us than anyone else before him.


Serious questions:

1. What has he done for us?
2. How does it benefit us?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Jon Stoppable said:


> An extension to file is not an extension to pay. Except for this year, maybe, once Trump figures out what he meant in that speech.


I don't really care about that chart or what Trump says about that. I have my own personal case to deal with. The National Dept will never be paid off, I don't care what they do.

And yes I know that about extensions. I am do a refund, except if I file by the Apr 15th they will keep it all. Now I wait until a prior year assessment expires into the black hole in August and then send the return in say Oct 1st. I'll get the refund. I have done this a few different years and it works. See CFR 26 6201 I believe.


----------



## Legalizeit0

Classical Telecaster said:


> Serious questions:
> 
> 1. What has he done for us?
> 2. How does it benefit us?


Seriously?

Only a hate-filled snowflake can't see how well the country is doing. I'm sure the virus is his fault too. Does living a lie and being angry all the time make you feel good?


----------



## SHalester

Legalizeit0 said:


> Does living a lie and being angry all the time make you feel good?


one question: does your President lie?


----------



## Legalizeit0

SHalester said:


> one question: does your President lie?


Unless you're moving to Canada (which some people promised and lied about) - he is your President too.


----------



## SHalester

Legalizeit0 said:


> he is your President too.


yes, you are correct. He is the President. My bad.

So, you side stepped the question. Does the President lie?


----------



## Legalizeit0

We could go about this forever, do Adam Schiff, Nancy Pelosi, Joe Biden and all of the other snowflake heroes lie? 

Why do you hate someone that has done more for this country than any previous President? Get over yourself.


----------



## SHalester

Legalizeit0 said:


> Get over yourself.


it was one binary question. Does the current President lie on a daily basis? Hourly? It really is a simple question. Yes/No. How times have you side stepped so far?
Nervous? Scared? Truth will set you free, they say.


----------



## Legalizeit0

Who cares? You cut-off your nose to spite your face/cry at the supreme court people crack me up. I bet you don't call it the Wuhan Corona Virus either...and you are all for transgender "athletes" taking over girls track. Does it bother you to live a lie? You know all of the crap you supported was false, yet you think because the President said something that you think is a lie, you'd rather have the country fall apart instead of admitting he is the greatest president in US history, except maybe Lincoln.

#Snowflake


----------



## SHalester

More drivel. Just admit u dont want to answer one simple question. 
Just admit u will be embarrassed by a correct answer. Own it, be proud. But no more side tracking. No more drivel. Ok?


----------



## Legalizeit0

You're great. A liberal state with out of control homeless/traffic/taxes and you wish that crap on the rest of America. I'm sure Trump lies, I'm sure you lie, I'm sure there are very few people who have never told a lie.

Why don't you justify 2 years of democrats getting nothing done? I know you live in a bubble, but the real world laughs at you. How's the open borders and free stuff going in your state, LOL? 

Can I answer for you? "Well, we may have an unsustainable system here in CA, taxes may be causing homelessness, yes, there is disease in the streets, but so what, Trump is a liar!"


----------



## SHalester

Legalizeit0 said:


> Trump is a liar!"


Thank u admitting the President u support is a liar. Good job! Now u may go back to posting drivel.


----------



## Legalizeit0

SHalester said:


> Thank u admitting the President u support is a liar. Good job! Now u may go back to posting drivel.


I also admitted that YOU are a liar...I appreciate you accepting the facts.

#SnowFlakes


----------



## SHalester

Legalizeit0 said:


> YOU are a liar


If u say so. Run along, now.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

Legalizeit0 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Only a hate-filled snowflake can't see how well the country is doing. I'm sure the virus is his fault too. Does living a lie and being angry all the time make you feel good?


Yes, seriously. Here's an opportunity for you to stop name calling and explain to someone who is preoccupied by working a fulltime job plus 30 hours a week RS to keep a roof over his family's head.

Can you do that?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I don't really care about that chart or what Trump says about that. I have my own personal case to deal with. The National Dept will never be paid off, I don't care what they do.
> 
> And yes I know that about extensions. I am do a refund, except if I file by the Apr 15th they will keep it all. Now I wait until a prior year assessment expires into the black hole in August and then send the return in say Oct 1st. I'll get the refund. I have done this a few different years and it works. See CFR 26 6201 I believe.


I don't know what you mean, and that's not a proper reference. The form for a regulation would be 26 CFR 1.6201-x; the code would be 26 USC 6201. I'm willing to entertain your situation if you provide more details.

The IRS statue of limitations for collections is ten years from the date of assessment or filing of return. Or maybe you have some other federal debt that can be offset against a refund.

Anyway, my advice about extension and payment was general, for those readers who may owe tax: without specific relief because of the virus, an extension of time to file is not an extension of time to pay. Of course, if you are due a refund, there is no payment due.


----------



## observer

https://www.fool.com/taxes/2020/03/13/tax-procrastinators-the-white-house-just-made-you.aspx


----------



## percy_ardmore

tohunt4me said:


> They do not know that taxes just pay the Interest on the Massive Federal Debt !
> 
> Only thing U.S. Exports is weapons
> Coca Cola
> And Oil.
> ( WELL ... Boeing USED to export Jets . . . before the 737 Max Fiascle.)
> 
> Oh and PLASTIC. Got to refine oil to get plastic.
> 
> Third World HERE WE COME !
> View attachment 428411


Tourists and movies.


----------



## BuberDriver

not like any uber drivers should owe money to the IRS anyways...pretty much a loss for 90% of drivers. tax extensions are only good for people who owe money not who are to receive a tax refund. you can file up to 4 years late if you're receiving a refund


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> one question: does your President lie?


He's told some lies and stretched the truth, yes.

OK where do we go from here?


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

nonononodrivethru said:


> Likely just initiated an interest-free tax extension for you.


When he entered office he gutted almost every federal agency including the CDC. Now we don't have enough staff to deal with this epidemic. That guy I still hate. Oh and he's still going to kick about 1.5 million people off food stamps in April. At a time when people are being told to self-isolate for 2 weeks. Yeah, hate that guy.


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> OK where do we go from here?


Elections.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> Elections.


Oh oh, I thought you were going to act in good faith and give an example of a politician you like who also lies.

Is there someone other than Biden or Bernie you had in mind with "elections"? LOL


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> example of a politician you like who also lies


you mean step into an obvious trap? NOT moi. :whistling:

Biden = too old
Bernie = too old
Trump = well, too old as well.
Whatshername from Hawaii = whack job

Is Mickey Mouse running? :thumbup:


----------



## Lute Byrt

A quick explanation of how the Federal Reserve Works


----------



## _Tron_

Lute Byrt said:


>


Circa 2008-09 animation. Well worth viewing.
.
.



EastBayRides said:


> Trump's proposal is about as useless as anything he ever proposed, and there is no shortage of useless ideas he's proposed over the years. It was his trade war that created the economic calamity taking shape today. And now his cronies will be buying up any stressed assets you need to sell to cover your bills, just as they did in 2008-09. Of course he will blame Obama.


I like your post, but one correction regarding the trade war being the seed to the upcoming shit show. What we are about to face economically has been building for a *long* time, starting in 1913, in 1933, then in 1971, then in 2009.

Presidents tend to be over-credited when things go well economically, and are over-blamed when things go badly. As a student of government monetary policy since the early 2000's I would say that the markets we are experiencing now, and the economy we are about to experience, would be the same regardless of who was elected President in 2016.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> When he entered office he gutted almost every federal agency including the CDC. Now we don't have enough staff to deal with this epidemic. That guy I still hate. Oh and he's still going to kick about 1.5 million people off food stamps in April. At a time when people are being told to self-isolate for 2 weeks. Yeah, hate that guy.


The difference between having Democrats solve this and having Republicans solve this is that the Democrats would hire 10,000 unnecessary useless bureaucrats and spend half a billion extra tax dollars to accomplish what Trump did with just himself and his administration. The administration has already been on top of the entire situation. Having some useless bitter Democrats being petty about everything as a holdover from Obama's administration would have made things even worse.

Look at every career Democrat; they're only good at making money from taxpayers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Jon Stoppable said:


> I don't know what you mean, and that's not a proper reference. *The form for a regulation would be 26 CFR 1.6201-x; the code would be 26 USC 6201*. I'm willing to entertain your situation if you provide more details.
> 
> The IRS statue of limitations for collections is ten years from the date of assessment or filing of return. Or maybe you have some other federal debt that can be offset against a refund.


Sorry my bad. It's been a long time dealing with this. To be more accurate , I did not file for 2004, 2005, filed both in August 2010, hence the 10 year statue of limitations, which ends this coming August. So roughly 10k falls off the books, records, individual master file, which ever one wants to call it. This is why the extension, this year, so that last assessment goes away, as the statue of limitations expirers.


----------



## supor

tohunt4me said:


> Only thing U.S. Exports is weapons
> Coca Cola
> And Oil.
> ( WELL ... Boeing USED to export Jets . . . before the 737 Max Fiascle.)
> 
> Oh and PLASTIC. Got to refine oil to get plastic.
> 
> Third World HERE WE COME !


Really?

What about the tech, apps, softwares, movies that other countries paying billions to use and watch them?


----------



## Diamondraider

welikecamping said:


> aw, you called me "fluffy". How sweet! I guess we are really getting what we paid for, eh?
> 
> p.s. - um, he actually does take a paycheck


He has donated every cent of his federal salary. Your position is stronger if people see you can recognize a daisy even if it is growing in manure. Full stop.



SHalester said:


> More drivel. Just admit u dont want to answer one simple question.
> Just admit u will be embarrassed by a correct answer. Own it, be proud. But no more side tracking. No more drivel. Ok?


The answer as most recently posed is a resounding "no"


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> you mean step into an obvious trap? NOT moi. :whistling:
> 
> Biden = too old
> Bernie = too old
> Trump = well, too old as well.
> Whatshername from Hawaii = whack job
> 
> Is Mickey Mouse running? :thumbup:


So I'm not exactly sure what's the point of hammering on the fact that Trump lies then? I don't like it, but they all lie to some extent. I wish it wasn't so.

The good news is we have the media at the ready to point out every Trump lie, meanwhile, they're gonna put ya'll back in chains.


----------



## GreatOrchid

ya-ll never been in chains thank you

its uber driver forum lol

oh ok i get it now , get outta my way 

incredible


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> what's the point of hammering on the fact that Trump lies then


what thread are you reading? I asked a very simple, plain, binary question: does 'the' President lie? That was it. We then had many sidesteps and additional drivel posted. When all was needed was a Yes or No.

That is hammering? You been in online forums long? 



Diamondraider said:


> The answer as most recently posed is a resounding "no"


You really believe 'the' President doesn't lie on a daily, hourly basis? That's embarrassing.


----------



## Legalizeit0

Embarrassing are people that can’t see the forest for the trees. The country is doing better than it ever has in history, more people are employed now then anytime since we became a country, yet some people are so caught up in anger and hatred I can’t see everything good happening around them.

Embarrassing are people that can’t see the forest for the trees. The country is doing better than it ever has in history, more people are employed now then anytime since we became a country, yet some people are so caught up in anger and hatred I can’t see everything good happening around them.

it must be miserable waking up angry every day, what a sad little life that would be.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> what thread are you reading? I asked a very simple, plain, binary question: does 'the' President lie? That was it. We then had many sidesteps and additional drivel posted. When all was needed was a Yes or No.
> 
> That is hammering? You been in online forums long?


OK, my apologies. You were not hammering. So your question had no motive behind it? It was just a simple question? I apologize.

SHalester, how often do you cheat on your spouse or significant other?


----------



## TomH

_Tron_ said:


> Circa 2008-09 animation. Well worth viewing.
> .
> .
> 
> I like your post, but one correction regarding the trade war being the seed to the upcoming shit show. What we are about to face economically has been building for a *long* time, starting in 1913, in 1933, then in 1971, then in 2009.
> 
> Presidents tend to be over-credited when things go well economically, and are over-blamed when things go badly. As a student of government monetary policy since the early 2000's I would say that the markets we are experiencing now, and the economy we are about to experience, would be the same regardless of who was elected President in 2016.


You are so correct. The economy goes in cycles and this bull run was due to end. It has been a remarkable 11year run.


----------



## Diamondraider

SHalester said:


> what thread are you reading? I asked a very simple, plain, binary question: does 'the' President lie? That was it. We then had many sidesteps and additional drivel posted. When all was needed was a Yes or No.
> 
> That is hammering? You been in online forums long?
> 
> 
> You really believe 'the' President doesn't lie on a daily, hourly basis? That's embarrassing.


In the immortal words of Jack Nicholson, you can't handle the truth


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Somebody forgot to take her pill.

https://www.lifezette.com/2020/03/c...ice-because-hell-kill-thousands-of-americans/


----------



## oldfart

Speaking only for myself 
Hatred for trump has nothing to do with anything
It’s his policies: 

Having said that... he is pure evil and deserving of all the hate we can direct his way


----------



## Clothahump

EastBayRides said:


> LOL. Who doesn't know how the Federal Reserve works? You don't even understand how the IRS works.
> 
> Trump's proposal is about as useless as anything he ever proposed, and there is no shortage of useless ideas he's proposed over the years. It was his trade war that created the economic calamity taking shape today.


Wow. TDS much?


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

nonononodrivethru said:


> The difference between having Democrats solve this and having Republicans solve this is that the Democrats would hire 10,000 unnecessary useless bureaucrats and spend half a billion extra tax dollars to accomplish what Trump did with just himself and his administration. The administration has already been on top of the entire situation. Having some useless bitter Democrats being petty about everything as a holdover from Obama's administration would have made things even worse.
> 
> Look at every career Democrat; they're only good at making money from taxpayers.


Yeah because the democrats did create The Department of Homeland Security. Oh, wait. Those unnecessary useless bureaucrats were doctors, lawyers, economists, educators, and financial egg-heads. They were not some schlub working the counter at the DMV. They cannot be easily replaced, which is what we're seeing. They left or resigned because they weren't 'yes' men & women, which is all Trump wants around him.

LOLZ, you're going to actually bring up taxes after Trump signed into law a huge tax break for the 1%. You should take your show on the road. I'm sure the low-information voter will believe every word.


----------



## Legalizeit0

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> LOLZ, you're going to actually bring up taxes after Trump signed into law a huge tax break for the 1%. You should take your show on the road. I'm sure the low-information voter will believe every word.


The ignorance of that statement is astonishing. Unless we are all in the 1% - I get it, people have low IQ's, but if you're going to parrot a talking point, at least do some research. Individual standard deduction went up to $12k+ from less than 3k, many people now will pay zero tax. If you do make millions, yep, you get a bigger tax break, here comes the hard part snowflake, any percentage of a million is bigger than any percentage from an Uber driver, hence bigger tax cut.

I would explain how good the new tax system is for everyone, but you wouldn't get it.

If you are a lemming, it makes sense to rinse, follow and repeat. #SAD


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Valar Dohaeris said:


> So I'm not exactly sure what's the point of hammering on the fact that Trump lies then? I don't like it, but they all lie to some extent. I wish it wasn't so.
> 
> The good news is we have the media at the ready to point out every Trump lie, meanwhile, they're gonna put ya'll back in chains.


Go to around 7:40 in to hear
Detroit "Sniffy Joe" Biden....


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

Legalizeit0 said:


> The ignorance of that statement is astonishing. Unless we are all in the 1% - I get it, people have low IQ's, but if you're going to parrot a talking point, at least do some research. Individual standard deduction went up to $12k+ from less than 3k, many people now will pay zero tax. If you do make millions, yep, you get a bigger tax break, here comes the hard part snowflake, any percentage of a million is bigger than any percentage from an Uber driver, hence bigger tax cut.
> 
> I would explain how good the new tax system is for everyone, but you wouldn't get it.
> 
> If you are a lemming, it makes sense to rinse, follow and repeat. #SAD


So you're saying that the tax cut didn't also benefit the 1%? And are you saying that it didn't benefit the 1% disproportionally more than any other group? Because that's all I said in my statement.


----------



## Legalizeit0

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> So you're saying that the tax cut didn't also benefit the 1%? And are you saying that it didn't benefit the 1% disproportionally more than any other group? Because that's all I said in my statement.


Help, how TF do you respond to someone missing that many brain cells?

1% of a million is $10k
1% of your earnings is way less

SAME amount in proportion to earnings
Different amount dollar wise


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> So you're saying that the tax cut didn't also benefit the 1%? And are you saying that it didn't benefit the 1% disproportionally more than any other group? Because that's all I said in my statement.


"LOLZ, you're going to actually bring up taxes after Trump signed into law a huge tax break for the 1%."











Legalizeit0 said:


> Help, how TF do you respond to someone missing that many brain cells?
> 
> 1% of a million is $10k
> 1% of your earnings is way less
> 
> SAME amount in proportion to earnings
> Different amount dollar wise


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

Legalizeit0 said:


> Help, how TF do you respond to someone missing that many brain cells?


Easy, you read what they wrote and respond to only what they wrote. Don't create a strawman. Don't go off on a tangent. And don't skip over things. You're welcome.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> "LOLZ, you're going to actually bring up taxes after Trump signed into law a huge tax break for the 1%."


"If you do make millions, yep, you get a bigger tax break" ~ Wolfgang

Thanks for agreeing with me Wolfgang.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Easy, you read what they wrote and respond to only what they wrote. Don't create a strawman. Don't go off on a tangent. And don't skip over things. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> "If you do make millions, yep, you get a bigger tax break" ~ Wolfgang
> 
> Thanks for agreeing with me Wolfgang.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

When you can't articulate your position, use a gif. Says so much about you and your position. Bye!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

"LOLZ, you're going to actually bring up taxes after Trump signed into law a huge tax break for the 1%"

You're a real hoot.


----------



## gsx328

You have to be quite obtuse to think that driving RS is a worthwhile endeavor.

It comes as no surprise, then, that so many imbeciles on this board have such an irrational hatred of the president.


----------



## SHalester

gsx328 said:


> irrational hatred of the president


?
is it ok to call him very un-presidential? Or is that hatred in your book? Is ok to hope there is a new President in 2020? Is that hatred too?

There can be a middle ground.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

SHalester said:


> ?
> is it ok to call him very un-presidential? Or is that hatred in your book? Is ok to hope there is a new President in 2020? Is that hatred too?
> 
> There can be a middle ground.


That's fine.
I felt the same way about Obama.


----------



## observer

Hate is such a strong word.

Strongly dislike would be much better.


----------



## SHalester

observer said:


> Hate is such a strong word.


it takes way too much energy to 'hate'......


----------



## Halfmybrain

Jon77 said:


> My taxes have been done for 6 weeks now.
> The Trumpmeister gave me a turd.


You should have gotten a clue when Santa left you a lump of coal.

You can't always get what you want.
You can't always get what you want.
You can't always get what you want. 
But if you try, sometime you find,
you get what you
~~deserve.

Sorry about that turd though, but at least you have plenty of toilet paper.


----------



## John M Santana

Legalizeit0 said:


> Help, how TF do you respond to someone missing that many brain cells?
> 
> 1% of a million is $10k
> 1% of your earnings is way less
> 
> SAME amount in proportion to earnings
> Different amount dollar wise


1% of a million may be $10k, and 1% of our earnings way less. However, a millionaire is not going to feel as significant a financial pinch as it would to us working-class schlubs, tightening our belts to pay bills and provide for our families, knowing full-well that we're one paycheck away from bankruptcy.
But thank you for demonstrating a prime example of a false equivalency.



SHalester said:


> ?
> is it ok to call him very un-presidential? Or is that hatred in your book? Is ok to hope there is a new President in 2020? Is that hatred too?
> 
> There can be a middle ground.


Yet, they call _us _"snowflakes."


----------



## SHalester

John M Santana said:


> Yet, they call _us _"snowflakes."


so, moderates and middle of the roaders are all snowflakes? Yeah, I think not. Has to be an option besides 'extreme'.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

The president acts like a child


----------



## John M Santana

SHalester said:


> so, moderates and middle of the roaders are all snowflakes? Yeah, I think not. Has to be an option besides 'extreme'.


I'd never said nor thought that at all. I'm referring to Trump supporters who'd mocked Democratic candidates and criticized past presidents (and their supporters), but now get their knickers in a twist when their last great hope's words and policies are questioned. I should have clarified to whom I was referring when saying, "they."


----------



## Legalizeit0

John M Santana said:


> 1% of a million may be $10k, and 1% of our earnings way less. However, a millionaire is not going to feel as significant a financial pinch as it would to us working-class schlubs, tightening our belts to pay bills and provide for our families, knowing full-well that we're one paycheck away from bankruptcy.
> But thank you for demonstrating a prime example of a false equivalency.
> 
> 
> Yet, they call _us _"snowflakes."


Wow, so because a millionaire (such as every single Democratic candidate for President, except Mayor Pete) has an easier time with money, that is false equivalency?

Who's fault is it that you are one paycheck away from bankruptcy? The tax cut for low earning people is a great thing, but yes, you "snowflakes" still complain. Do you ever get tired of living a lie? Many of the things that Trump has done, that liberals claim are horrible, are the exact things done (and praised about) by Obama. How do you sleep at night with such hypocrisy? If you were a Liberal Gorilla your vocabulary would be, "Trump BAD, World End Soon."


----------



## SHalester

I have to say as a moderate clearly in some level of middle class the tax cut was hurtful.

and to the Trump defenders keep in mind the consumer tax changes sunset. U all seem to forget that detail.


----------



## freeFromUber

observer said:


> Hate is such a strong word.
> 
> Strongly dislike would be much better.





SHalester said:


> it takes way too much energy to 'hate'......


What is wrong with you people???


----------



## SHalester

freeFromUber said:


> What is wrong with you people???


Can u be a bit more specific?


----------



## freeFromUber

SHalester said:


> Can u be a bit more specific?


Let people say whatever the hell they want to say. If you disagree with it, support your opinion with facts and have a discussion about it. If someone wants to hate someone or something, they are free to do that. It's completely up to them. I hate beets, are you going to give me shit for that?


----------



## SHalester

freeFromUber said:


> e you going to give me shit for that?


Methinks u should read carefully b4 replying. Ok? Maybe online discussion forum is not for you. 
as I posted too much energy is expended hating. I hate nobody. However, I can wish we have a new president someday. Have a great day.


----------



## observer

freeFromUber said:


> Let people say whatever the hell they want to say. If you disagree with it, support your opinion with facts and have a discussion about it. If someone wants to hate someone or something, they are free to do that. It's completely up to them. I hate beets, are you going to give me shit for that?


If the only thing left to eat in this world were beets. You'd quickly learn you didn't "hate" beets, you just disliked them.


----------



## freeFromUber

SHalester said:


> Methinks u should read carefully b4 replying. Ok? Maybe online discussion forum is not for you.
> as I posted too much energy is expended hating. I hate nobody. However, I can wish we have a new president someday. Have a great day.


Thank God you're in the country of California, and not in the great United States of America!!!



observer said:


> If the only thing left to eat in this world were beets. You'd quickly learn you didn't "hate" beets, you just disliked them.


Naw...I'd still HATE them with a passion.


----------



## SHalester

freeFromUber said:


> Thank God you're in the country of California, and not in the great United States of America!!!


I don't even know what that means. If you can't debate, then maybe another web site is more your speed? I hear twitter is great for those who worship Trump and never question his behavior.


----------



## freeFromUber

EastBayRides said:


> Trump's proposal is about as useless as anything he ever proposed, and there is no shortage of useless ideas he's proposed over the years.


If Obama had proposed it, I promise you, you would have loved it!


----------



## kevink

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wow, so because a millionaire (such as every single Democratic candidate for President, except Mayor Pete) has an easier time with money, that is false equivalency?
> 
> Who's fault is it that you are one paycheck away from bankruptcy? The tax cut for low earning people is a great thing, but yes, you "snowflakes" still complain. Do you ever get tired of living a lie? Many of the things that Trump has done, that liberals claim are horrible, are the exact things done (and praised about) by Obama. How do you sleep at night with such hypocrisy? If you were a Liberal Gorilla your vocabulary would be, "Trump BAD, World End Soon."


Funny how you Trumpsters are constantly deflecting to avoid acknowledging Dear Leader's shortcomings - which are many and quite significant.

Try defending that steaming pile of feces without the "but Obama this..." or "but Hillary that..." I have yet to see ANY of your type attempt to make any kind of defending argument without using the deflection. The fact that you constantly deflect just shows you can't justify your mindless devotion to such a blight on the human race. Does he hate the same people as you? You believe illegal immigrants are stealing your jobs, but never actually direct your rage at the people who hire them to begin with? People like Dear Leader I would remind you. He's made racism "cool again" in your eyes? Or is it the total lack of any kind of maturity, intelligence, or morality that appeal to you? Is it that he speaks to you on a level you can understand - that is to say that of a fifth grader? The school yard bully tone of his Twitter feed and/or his rallies that strikes you as presidential? Be best, right? Hahaha!! Just trying to understand your love and devotion to this guy.

For eight years, you people did nothing but cry, fret, and wring your hands over the federal deficit. The deficit skyrockets under a republican president and you don't have anything to say now. Funny how that works. But it does destroy whatever credibility you might have thought you had to begin with. Just proves that the deficit is not a legitimate concern, but more a tool of rationalization when its convenient to your argument.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

freeFromUber said:


> If Obama had proposed it, I promise you, you would have loved it!


Obama would never propose this so that response is nonsensical.

Now let me get back to _trying_ to avoid politics here. I got a lifetime ban from my favorite guitar forum for saying....

Never mind.


----------



## libingbing

I thought the orange swamp creature said last week there was only 15 cases of coronavirus and he single-handedly had it contained. Shouldn't it be down to zero already as he claimed? Why do we even need a zero interest tax extension? His cult following would jump off a bridge if he told him them to do so.



BuberDriver said:


> not like any uber drivers should owe money to the IRS anyways...pretty much a loss for 90% of drivers. tax extensions are only good for people who owe money not who are to receive a tax refund. you can file up to 4 years late if you're receiving a refund


If you're an Uber driver and you owe the IRS, you need to fire your accountant immediately.


----------



## tohunt4me

SHalester said:


> I have to say as a moderate clearly in some level of middle class the tax cut was hurtful.
> 
> and to the Trump defenders keep in mind the consumer tax changes sunset. U all seem to forget that detail.





kevink said:


> Funny how you Trumpsters are constantly deflecting to avoid acknowledging Dear Leader's shortcomings - which are many and quite significant.
> 
> Try defending that steaming pile of feces without the "but Obama this..." or "but Hillary that..." I have yet to see ANY of your type attempt to make any kind of defending argument without using the deflection. The fact that you constantly deflect just shows you can't justify your mindless devotion to such a blight on the human race. Does he hate the same people as you? You believe illegal immigrants are stealing your jobs, but never actually direct your rage at the people who hire them to begin with? People like Dear Leader I would remind you. He's made racism "cool again" in your eyes? Or is it the total lack of any kind of maturity, intelligence, or morality that appeal to you? Is it that he speaks to you on a level you can understand - that is to say that of a fifth grader? The school yard bully tone of his Twitter feed and/or his rallies that strikes you as presidential? Be best, right? Hahaha!! Just trying to understand your love and devotion to this guy.
> 
> For eight years, you people did nothing but cry, fret, and wring your hands over the federal deficit. The deficit skyrockets under a republican president and you don't have anything to say now. Funny how that works. But it does destroy whatever credibility you might have thought you had to begin with. Just proves that the deficit is not a legitimate concern, but more a tool of rationalization when its convenient to your argument.


Trump aint a ' statesman".

Part of why we elected him.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

tohunt4me said:


> Trump aint a ' statesman".
> 
> Part of why we elected him.


Democrats love prostiticians who blow smoke up their ass.


----------



## Legalizeit0

To the previous poster who claims all Trump supporters use lines including Obama/Hillary. Very untrue. just like today’s congressional Democrats, they were do nothing politicians. They accomplished nothing. Trump has done more in three years then Obama did in eight.

if I were a liberal, I would be angry all the time, upset that I have no ideas, unhappy that my leaders continue to get caught in hotel rooms with prostitutes / drugs and cry about voter suppression because that’s their only answer to why no one is voting for them. oh, except, “you’re a racist.“

look at today’s democratic candidates, their only platform is, “orange man bad.“

no ideas, no plan no anything. What a weak bunch of jokers. Everyone, every single one of you that support these people know that I am correct.


----------



## welikecamping

There's no debate in this thread, only ignorance and hatred. So sad.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

welikecamping said:


> There's no debate in this thread, only ignorance and hatred. So sad.


Good faith question: is the hatred and ignorance coming from both sides of the political discussion or only one?


----------



## Legalizeit0

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Good faith question: is the hatred and ignorance coming from both sides of the political discussion or only one?


All the hate is coming from the left. These people only watch CNBC/MSNBC and refused to turn on Fox. Those on the other side watch Fox as well as the liberal media to see what the truth is and decide for themselves.

while conservatives throw out facts and data, the posters on the left use terms like trumpetear, dear leader, orange man, racist, xenophobic, etc.

if you pay close attention, you will notice the truth coming from the right while it's just anger, name-calling, fear mongering and downright lies coming from the left.

these people made a choice after losing the 2016 election, they decided to resist, that was a losing strategy so now it's all anger/name calling all the time. I hope they have a safe space for the next five years. Trump isn't going anywhere.


----------



## kevink

Legalizeit0 said:


> To the previous poster who claims all Trump supporters use lines including Obama/Hillary. Very untrue. just like today's congressional Democrats, they were do nothing politicians. They accomplished nothing. Trump has done more in three years then Obama did in eight.
> 
> if I were a liberal, I would be angry all the time, upset that I have no ideas, unhappy that my leaders continue to get caught in hotel rooms with prostitutes / drugs and cry about voter suppression because that's their only answer to why no one is voting for them. oh, except, "you're a racist."
> 
> look at today's democratic candidates, their only platform is, "orange man bad."
> 
> no ideas, no plan no anything. What a weak bunch of jokers. Everyone, every single one of you that support these people know that I am correct.


The Republicans have no ideas. They think the answer to everything is tax cuts for the rich.

I will say one thing for them though and that they can get masses of people to vote for them and in so doing, vote against their own best interests. They're able to do that because they are skilled at appealing to the low-information voter like yourself. The voter that learns nothing from the past. The voter that believes that this time, trickledown economics will finally work to their ultimate benefit. The voter that is so blissfully ignorant that you can't see two feet in front of your nose when it comes to long term implications of Republican policies. The voter that believes the Republicans are looking out for them when in reality they're all about the super rich and letting corporations run amok.

And not one of you on here can say how Trump's policies have directly benefited you. You lean on stock market metrics. Do you have millions in the market? No? Then what does the stock market being up do for you? Nothing. It steadily and consistently rose from 2010 up until now. I would remind you that most of the rise in the stock market took place under Obama. But you people never acknowledge that and in so doing, make a mockery of your "credibility."



Legalizeit0 said:


> All the hate is coming from the left. These people only watch CNBC/MSNBC and refused to turn on Fox. Those on the other side watch Fox as well as the liberal media to see what the truth is and decide for themselves.
> 
> while conservatives throw out facts and data, the posters on the left use terms like trumpetear, dear leader, orange man, racist, xenophobic, etc.
> 
> if you pay close attention, you will notice the truth coming from the right while it's just anger, name-calling, fear mongering and downright lies coming from the left.
> 
> these people made a choice after losing the 2016 election, they decided to resist, that was a losing strategy so now it's all anger/name calling all the time. I hope they have a safe space for the next five years. Trump isn't going anywhere.


Just like the choice all of you made after the 2008 election. So stop already. Are you a birther too, like Dear Leader?



tohunt4me said:


> Trump aint a ' statesman".
> 
> Part of why we elected him.


Well, that's a problem, isn't it. His role calls for statesmanship.


----------



## Legalizeit0

kevink said:


> The Republicans have no ideas. They think the answer to everything is tax cuts for the rich.
> 
> I will say one thing for them though and that they can get masses of people to vote for them and in so doing, vote against their own best interests. They're able to do that because they are skilled at appealing to the low-information voter like yourself. The voter that learns nothing from the past. The voter that believes that this time, trickledown economics will finally work to their ultimate benefit. The voter that is so blissfully ignorant that you can't see two feet in front of your nose when it comes to long term implications of Republican policies. The voter that believes the Republicans are looking out for them when in reality they're all about the super rich and letting corporations run amok.
> 
> And not one of you on here can say how Trump's policies have directly benefited you. You lean on stock market metrics. Do you have millions in the market? No? Then what does the stock market being up do for you? Nothing. It steadily and consistently rose from 2010 up until now. I would remind you that most of the rise in the stock market took place under Obama. But you people never acknowledge that and in so doing, make a mockery of your "credibility."


Nonsense.

The tax cut has directly benefited me and my family. The cut in regulations directly helped many of us. &#128101; The new and solid immigration policies have helped stop the drug flow into this country. Trumps immediate travel ban on China has allowed us to be a nation less affected than many others.

i'm sorry that you're angry, it's too bad that you cannot see the forest for the trees. There are more jobs in this country than there have ever been in history. Anyone who is willing and able to work, can work.

as far as the stock market, anyone who has a 401(k) was doing pretty well prior to the virus. If you're smart, you won't sell during this panic because it will come back eventually, it always does.

Kevin, what I don't get is why you hate the president so much? He's not out for the money, he's out for the interest of the people. Take the blinders off just for a minute and look at all of the good things that he is doing.

" Just like you did after the election of 2008"
Once again, Kevin misinformed. I voted for Obama, twice.
The difference between you and I, I am smart enough to realize that when an election is over, we must accept the results.
Based on your theory, the 49ers should resist football until they are declared the winner of the last Super Bowl.
I have no animosity toward you, just because my IQ is probably double yours, it's OK, we all have our lot in life.
Keep resisting, maybe they will go back and change the results of the 2016 election and I will have to admit that you were right, LOL!


----------



## Rust48

SHalester said:


> one question: does your President lie?


Yes, If his lips are moving he's in the process of telling another lie.



kevink said:


> Funny how you Trumpsters are constantly deflecting to avoid acknowledging Dear Leader's shortcomings - which are many and quite significant.
> 
> Try defending that steaming pile of feces without the "but Obama this..." or "but Hillary that..." I have yet to see ANY of your type attempt to make any kind of defending argument without using the deflection. The fact that you constantly deflect just shows you can't justify your mindless devotion to such a blight on the human race. Does he hate the same people as you? You believe illegal immigrants are stealing your jobs, but never actually direct your rage at the people who hire them to begin with? People like Dear Leader I would remind you. He's made racism "cool again" in your eyes? Or is it the total lack of any kind of maturity, intelligence, or morality that appeal to you? Is it that he speaks to you on a level you can understand - that is to say that of a fifth grader? The school yard bully tone of his Twitter feed and/or his rallies that strikes you as presidential? Be best, right? Hahaha!! Just trying to understand your love and devotion to this guy.
> 
> For eight years, you people did nothing but cry, fret, and wring your hands over the federal deficit. The deficit skyrockets under a republican president and you don't have anything to say now. Funny how that works. But it does destroy whatever credibility you might have thought you had to begin with. Just proves that the deficit is not a legitimate concern, but more a tool of rationalization when its convenient to your argument.


Any assistance from the government, Social Security, Medi Care VA Benefits, Public Education and These stimulus packages, etc. are all socialistic programs.


----------



## Lute Byrt

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Somebody forgot to take her pill.
> 
> https://www.lifezette.com/2020/03/c...ice-because-hell-kill-thousands-of-americans/


What is Cher?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Lute Byrt said:


> What is Cher?


Panty cheese reducer.


----------



## Rust48

kevink said:


> The Republicans have no ideas. They think the answer to everything is tax cuts for the rich.
> 
> I will say one thing for them though and that they can get masses of people to vote for them and in so doing, vote against their own best interests. They're able to do that because they are skilled at appealing to the low-information voter like yourself. The voter that learns nothing from the past. The voter that believes that this time, trickledown economics will finally work to their ultimate benefit. The voter that is so blissfully ignorant that you can't see two feet in front of your nose when it comes to long term implications of Republican policies. The voter that believes the Republicans are looking out for them when in reality they're all about the super rich and letting corporations run amok.
> 
> And not one of you on here can say how Trump's policies have directly benefited you. You lean on stock market metrics. Do you have millions in the market? No? Then what does the stock market being up do for you? Nothing. It steadily and consistently rose from 2010 up until now. I would remind you that most of the rise in the stock market took place under Obama. But you people never acknowledge that and in so doing, make a mockery of your "credibility."
> 
> 
> Just like the choice all of you made after the 2008 election. So stop already. Are you a birther too, like Dear Leader?
> 
> 
> Well, that's a problem, isn't it. His role calls for statesmanship.


Question. 
What Has 200 arms 200 Legs and 200 Teeth?
Answer?? Do you Know?
Its The 100 People Standing Behind Trump At His Rallys


----------



## K-pax

Already filed my taxes. Did so basically when the 1099s became available.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

kevink said:


> The Republicans have no ideas. They think the answer to everything is tax cuts for the rich.
> 
> I will say one thing for them though and that they can get masses of people to vote for them and in so doing, vote against their own best interests. They're able to do that because they are skilled at appealing to the low-information voter like yourself. The voter that learns nothing from the past. The voter that believes that this time, trickledown economics will finally work to their ultimate benefit. The voter that is so blissfully ignorant that you can't see two feet in front of your nose when it comes to long term implications of Republican policies. The voter that believes the Republicans are looking out for them when in reality they're all about the super rich and letting corporations run amok.


Someone summed them up as primarily being motivated to stop others from benefiting, even if it means it'll affect them more. Notice how the republican platform is mostly about curtailing or ending things that help the masses. From WIC, food stamps, welfare, gay marriage, etc to taxes they probably don't pay. As Craig T. Nelson once famously said, "I've been on food stamps and welfare. Anybody help me out? No. No."


----------



## Mole

nonononodrivethru said:


> Likely just initiated an interest-free tax extension for you.


I love the guy he sent me a check to pay my taxes. But I kinda feel like a communist now.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

Trump 2020


----------



## kdyrpr

observer said:


> Just kicking the can down the road.
> 
> We'll wind up paying for it eventually along with the bailout/ its not really a bailout, says Mnuchin, money.


You probably won't pay much. You'll take advantage of all the programs designed for deadbeats. Go get your applications!


----------



## observer

kdyrpr said:


> You probably won't pay much. You'll take advantage of all the programs designed for deadbeats. Go get your applications!


Don't think so.

I could be kicking back on my couch collecting a grand a week on unemployment.

I'd rather kick back in my chair at work and do the same.

Unemployment is temporary.


----------



## libingbing

Drumpf is the biggest socialist in World history. Drumpf's FED Reserve propping up the so called free market with 4T and then there's the 2T Socialist Stimilus bailout. Socialist FED said we will never run out of money.


----------



## Giantsfan1503

nonononodrivethru said:


> I see that I have my work cut out for me here explaining common sense things to idiots.
> 
> I will benefit greatly from not having to worry about paying taxes in the middle of a global crisis.


Why do you ramble? You keep reiterating yet you're devoid of content. Where are the facts? I love trump doesn't do it for me. Give me facts. How does this benefit me? What is it he's doing with an extension that deserves my praise?


----------



## libingbing

Agent Orange at his press conference today kept repeating a lie about Obama leaving him broken tests for covid-19. Do his stupid supporters understand that you can't make a test back in 2016 for a virus that did not exist in 2016 ?


----------



## SHalester

libingbing said:


> Do his stupid supporters


you answered your question with those words. Just saying.


----------



## LADryver

Jon77 said:


> The majority of people get refunds this time of year, also what are you gonna do when you're stuck at home, these days everything is done electronically online.
> Might as well file for your refund.
> 
> And in the rare event that you actually have to pay, getting an extension has always been a no brainer.
> I've had to file for extensions a few times over the years, it's never been a problem.
> 
> His announcement means nothing, it's for show.


Getting a usual kind of extension does not extend time to pay.


----------



## tohunt4me

kevink said:


> The Republicans have no ideas. They think the answer to everything is tax cuts for the rich.
> 
> I will say one thing for them though and that they can get masses of people to vote for them and in so doing, vote against their own best interests. They're able to do that because they are skilled at appealing to the low-information voter like yourself. The voter that learns nothing from the past. The voter that believes that this time, trickledown economics will finally work to their ultimate benefit. The voter that is so blissfully ignorant that you can't see two feet in front of your nose when it comes to long term implications of Republican policies. The voter that believes the Republicans are looking out for them when in reality they're all about the super rich and letting corporations run amok.
> 
> And not one of you on here can say how Trump's policies have directly benefited you. You lean on stock market metrics. Do you have millions in the market? No? Then what does the stock market being up do for you? Nothing. It steadily and consistently rose from 2010 up until now. I would remind you that most of the rise in the stock market took place under Obama. But you people never acknowledge that and in so doing, make a mockery of your "credibility."
> 
> 
> Just like the choice all of you made after the 2008 election. So stop already. Are you a birther too, like Dear Leader?
> 
> 
> Well, that's a problem, isn't it. His role calls for statesmanship.


RHETORIC
RHETORIC rhetoric . . . .rhetoriC, Rhetoric
Regurgitated RHETORIC!
RHETORIC RHETORIC rhetoric . . .


----------



## libingbing

I'm hearing from people that bleach injections kill the virus inside you. Also shining a bright light down your throat helps bigley. I see no

reason to keep the economy closed with these great beautiful cures. Trust me. I know more than the doctors, generals and scientists. I'm a stable genius. MAGA!


----------



## Legalizeit0

Maybe Trump can send the Navy ships to help these sad little liberals find safe spaces, right after he wins again in November.

#TriggerALiberal


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Legalizeit0 said:


> Maybe Trump can send the Navy ships to help these sad little liberals find safe spaces, right after he wins again in November.
> 
> #TriggerALiberal


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jon77 said:


> This is eventually going to blow up in our faces.
> You can only run up your credit cards so far before things start to break.
> Before the election all the Republicans were talking about was out of control government spending and a ballooning national debt.
> 
> Now the only conservatives that are talking about it are the people that are anti-trump conservatives, they are extremely bewildered by what is happening to the party.


Lots of Republicans a d liberals disagree with government spending of the Trump, Obama, and Bush administrations.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Hillary to replace Biden and Obama to be running mate VP. Yes you heard it here first.


----------



## The queen 👸

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hillary to replace Biden and Obama to be running mate VP. Yes you heard it here first.


No, this is a 2 days old news. Fake news . Thank you next


----------



## seymour

Legalizeit0 said:


> Maybe Trump can send the Navy ships to help these sad little liberals find safe spaces, right after he wins again in November.
> 
> #TriggerALiberal


there is no chance he will even come close to winning.

He was impeached, he is 100% responsible for the destruction of the economy and he is 100% responsible for every COVID-19 death in this country. This whole mess we are in could have been avoided had he not treated this virus as if it were a hoax.

He is by far the worst president this country has EVER had. He's off to jail on January 21st.


----------



## The queen 👸

Navel ship onNYC TOOK 2 weeks to arrive to NYC. And now is sailing back to nowhere. Taxes money $$ Please. Need the receipt .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well since fb won't let me link this.

Pentagon Confirms Democratic Party Operates as Communist Chinese 5th Column 
https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb0847cf43c7b0063003e61
.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

TRUMP 2020


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well since fb won't let me link this.
> 
> Pentagon Confirms Democratic Party Operates as Communist Chinese 5th Column
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb0847cf43c7b0063003e61
> .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250430997306331143


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Thanks but FB and here is about all I do.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well since fb won't let me link this.
> 
> Pentagon Confirms Democratic Party Operates as Communist Chinese 5th Column
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb0847cf43c7b0063003e61
> .


LOL. A link to that crazy guy who is shilling his 'products' while feeding the gullible his conspiracy theories. Wow. Uber can afford to trim the fat. And by fat, I mean, crazy.


----------



## Youburr

Actually we can, as a nation, mint a big giant coin and print the words "Seventy-Six Trillion Dollars" on it, stuff it in Fort Knox, and live tax free until the virus retreats to its bat-cave. The prime rate could go to zero, banks wouldn't need to pay interest when borrowing money to pay into debitors' accounts. Trump would never mint it because the dollar would collapse overseas, thereby affecting his global business empire. Also people would call him a socialist.


----------



## libingbing




----------



## jjminor82

SHalester said:


> ha. taxes done, filed. received both refunds. Trump no help. Opposite, in fact.


I'm sorry I don't understand. How was the president the opposite of help?


----------



## SHalester

jjminor82 said:


> How was the president the opposite of help?


his supposed tax reduction was no reduction at all.


----------



## libingbing




----------



## Rust48

Did anyone hear how VP Pence is doing?

After testing positive I heard he was home still.


----------

